# need recommendation for mlf culture



## olusteebus (May 10, 2015)

for merlot. Also, where can I get it.


----------



## Boatboy24 (May 10, 2015)

VP41. Get it from MoreWine.


----------



## olusteebus (May 11, 2015)

I am having second thoughts. One hundred plus dollars to do 6 gallons just does not seem to be worth it for me at this time.


----------



## Boatboy24 (May 11, 2015)

olusteebus said:


> I am having second thoughts. One hundred plus dollars to do 6 gallons just does not seem to be worth it for me at this time.



$100!!! Holy cow! 

I'm showing it at $33. Unfortunately, that's enough to do 60 gallons and it is the smallest quantity they sell. 

Here is another option. It is a VP41 starter that you have to 'cultivate' for 24 hours at half the price.

http://store.homebrewheaven.com/1-step-vp41-malolactic-culture-dry-p2325.aspx


----------



## olusteebus (May 12, 2015)

Another near seventy dollars for a chromotography test kit. I realize you can use them often.


----------



## JohnT (May 13, 2015)

I have had very good luck with Viniflora Eonos Malolactic culture. 

This is a freeze dried MLB that is meant for direct inoculation (no messing about, just add directly to your wine). This is about $17 for a dose that will do 60 gals. Just keep in the freezer until needed. Lasts about a year.


----------



## JohnT (May 13, 2015)

olusteebus said:


> Another near seventy dollars for a chromotography test kit. I realize you can use them often.


 
You could always simply use your tongue... The test is great to tell when MLF is complete, but your tongue can also tell when the wine has progressed enough (albeit, not as accurately).


----------



## heatherd (May 13, 2015)

I use vp-41 and like it a lot. I skip the chromatography test and just taste it. I have MLF strips as well but find I don't need them. You can definitely taste when a wine turns the corner from tart to soft.


----------



## sour_grapes (May 13, 2015)

JohnT said:


> You could always simply use your tongue... The test is great to tell when MLF is complete, but your tongue can also tell when the wine has progressed enough (albeit, not as accurately).



I can't quite tell -- Do you think this one is finished?


----------



## geek (May 14, 2015)

JohnT said:


> I have had very good luck with Viniflora Eonos Malolactic culture.
> 
> This is a freeze dried MLB that is meant for direct inoculation (no messing about, just add directly to your wine). This is about $17 for a dose that will do 60 gals. Just keep in the freezer until needed. Lasts about a year.



is that the only mlb you use exclusively?
And have you tried saving the unused content of the open package after sitting in the freezer?


----------



## olusteebus (May 15, 2015)

I got the viniflora. 

Got a question though. I added 1/4 teaspoon of kmeta before pitching yeast. This will not prevent my mlf will it?


----------



## cmason1957 (May 15, 2015)

I would not expect that amount of k meta to cause you problems, particularly if you fermented in an open bucket, it is all now gone away.


----------



## JohnT (May 15, 2015)

geek said:


> is that the only mlb you use exclusively?
> And have you tried saving the unused content of the open package after sitting in the freezer?


 
I have toyed about with many other strains/types and have to say that I have found this to be the best. I like the smoothness it brings to my wine and the ease in the way it is handled.

I have never saved an open packet. I use the entire packet even if it means that I have to add more than the recommended dose. I do my purchasing for an entire year in the fall just before crush. I order a couple extra packets that I keep in the freezer for 6 months or so for the Chilean crush.

The only hassle is that have to ship it to you within 24 hours. I comes packed in an insulated box with freezer packs to keep it frozen. When you order, you need to be home the next day to get them into the freezer as quickly as possible.


----------



## JohnT (May 15, 2015)

cmason1957 said:


> I would not expect that amount of k meta to cause you problems, particularly if you fermented in an poem bucket, it is all now gone away.


 

I am guessing that you probably added around 13 or 14 ppm of k-meta. The MLB thrives up to 30ppm. You should be just fine even it you were to add it this very minute..


----------



## geek (May 15, 2015)

JohnT said:


> I have toyed about with many other strains/types and have to say that I have found this to be the best. I like the smoothness it brings to my wine and the ease in the way it is handled.
> 
> I have never saved an open packet. I use the entire packet even if it means that I have to add more than the recommended dose. I do my purchasing for an entire year in the fall just before crush. I order a couple extra packets that I keep in the freezer for 6 months or so for the Chilean crush.
> 
> The only hassle is that have to ship it to you within 24 hours. I comes packed in an insulated box with freezer packs to keep it frozen. When you order, you need to be home the next day to get them into the freezer as quickly as possible.



Thanks, so you like this one more even over VP41.
It is good to know about this option.

I liked Bacchus which was perfect for small batches in the 5 or 6 gal range, why did they discontinue it..!!!!!!!! :-(

.


----------



## olusteebus (May 19, 2015)

I racked my merlot to a carboy yesterday and pitched the mlf culture. Was not a lot in the package but I guess it does not take much. 

Checked today and it is bubbling well so I guess I am on my way to my first mlf.


----------



## olusteebus (May 25, 2015)

The primary fermentation was going on when I pitched the culture. The culture caused the production of gas a lot more. It is still going good and I suspect it will for a while. 

I am going to use the tongue method of determining when the mlf is complete. 

I have got to go away for a couple of weeks. I am concerned about no kmeta. I did add 1/4 tsp before I pitched yeast. 

Will this be ok.


----------



## geek (May 25, 2015)

If you pitched the culture on 5/19, that's only 6 days.
MLF typically goes for longer than a month, in most cases for 6 to 8 weeks, so being away now for a couple weeks should be no problem.


----------



## heatherd (May 26, 2015)

Should be fine. MLF is unpredictable in terms of time, so it is good to check progress once a week or so with a taste test.


----------

